# What to do with eggnog?



## baking fool

On the eggnog Iron Chef, Alton said that eggnog is basically a runny custard, so what can I do with it? Bobby Flay made a trifle, which makes sense, and I guess a bread pudding could work also.


----------



## Selkie

I add rum and a dusting of nutmeg, and drink it!

I also like it as ice cream.


----------



## Andy M.

French Toast
Creme Brule


----------



## Alix

Pancakes, muffins, pour it in coffee...


----------



## danpeikes

make truffles, add to crepe batter,


----------



## LPBeier

It makes wonderful lattes!  Last year I experimented with an eggnog hot chocolate (from scratch, not with the instant powder) and it was okay.....may have to teak it this year.  Eggnog cheesecake is also very good.


----------



## LPBeier

These look good:
Eggnog Frosted Nutmeg Sugar Cookies


----------



## kadesma

Eggnog added to a cake like pound cake or bundt..I love egg nog ice cream
kadesma


----------



## jabbur

A quick and easy pie - Use vanilla pudding mix and replace milk with eggnog.  Pour in graham cracker crust.  Top with whipped cream, dust with nutmeg.


----------



## mexican mama

Make it to some kind of cake or pudding even a cheesecake.waffles and pancakes are the easiest to dispose left over eggnog without throwing it out


----------

